# Raleigh NC Area Gorillias (and Gorillettes)



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

*Monday evening, 29th of October*

*Cuppa Joes, Hillsborough Street 06:30pm - 08:30pm approx*

*Gentlemens Night Out for Coffee & a Cigar.*

*Bring a cigar to smoke and a smile.*

_Possible special guest to correct all your sports misconceptions - an actual 99.9FM (The Fan) Sportscaster/Reporter._


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh, sounds like a great time! Wish I could be there! Windley will have to be my proxy... Have fun!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

BostonMark said:


> Oh, sounds like a great time! Wish I could be there! Windley will have to be my proxy... Have fun!


No herring, no fun. What's the story on my multiple marinated herrings plan? I feel like you've been avoiding me - crossing the street when you see me coming, as if to avoid fermenting, marinated fish-breath.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds great, Mister Moo! I see you are using your insider sports access to its fullest potential... and I have absolutely no problem with that. :tu

I will expect a full run down of the cigar smokers on the Carolina Hurricanes team... what they smoke, how often, etc. You know, real hard-hitting journalism. :r

Doing what I can to make it. :ss


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Sounds great, Mister Moo! I see you are using your insider sports access to its fullest potential... and I have absolutely no problem with that. ...You know, real hard-hitting journalism. :r


He's a good kid, but still thinks anything that isn't bright orange (with a big white "T" in the middle) is 2nd best. He'll come around. Sidney Lowe will slap him up side the head once or twice and that'll be that.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> He's a good kid, but still thinks anything that isn't bright orange (with a big white "T" in the middle) is 2nd best. He'll come around. Sidney Lowe will slap him up side the head once or twice and that'll be that.


Definitely needs to leave the foolishness of youth behind... :r


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Weekend Bump*

Wish I could make this one, but time isn't really to my advantage since I work until 5:30, and its a good 2.5-3 hour drive from the beach.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

fireman43 said:


> *Weekend Bump*
> 
> Wish I could make this one, but time isn't really to my advantage since I work until 5:30, and its a good 2.5-3 hour drive from the beach.


Next time. p We'll blow pipe smoke at Joe and Randy; they don't know what it is.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Will be there with bells on and cigar in hand! :ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> *Monday evening, 29th of October*
> 
> *Cuppa Joes, Hillsborough Street 06:30pm - 08:30pm approx*
> 
> ...


Heading there now! See you guys soon... :ss


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Very enjoyable evening, lady and gentlemen. We need to do this again in Fayetteville. Randy and I are good to go.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks, *Mister Moo*... great evening with enjoyable company. *RolinRandy*, *Squid*, *BarneyBandMan*, *Barney'sFunGirl *and "*Son of Moo*?" were excellent conversationalists. Hope we can make it at least a semi-regular event. :ss

OH! And thanks to "*The Lady Moo*" for encouraging you to have a night out. Glad she is feeling better! :tu


----------



## RolinRandy (Aug 25, 2006)

I am already geared up for Fayetteville!!

RR


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

Had a great time! Looking forward to the next one. Wheee!:w


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

if the next one is on a weekend, can I play?


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I hope it's on a weekend next time. (shrugs) I miss all the fun.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

bigswol2 said:


> I hope it's on a weekend next time. (shrugs) I miss all the fun.


Sniff. We were kicking you around for not being there, Big'2. Somebody said you had to do something else.... Work?!

Since BarneyBandMan, BarneysFunGirl and brother Squid all made the run from Fayetteville at least once we discussed a carload of Raleigh shooting over there sometime. A carpool is in order; maybe Squid and Barney will make the call on time and place.

Otherwise, the Raleigh Gentlemens Night Out for a Cigar & Coffee can be called by you at a (weekend) time and place of your choice. If you build it, they will come...


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Enjoyable evening last night, gents, BUT, it was nice to have the company of a lady at this event! Good smokes, very good coffee, picked up some nice sticks, got a good education (and bag of pipe tabacky) on pipes, had a celebrity in our midst (Little Moo) and all the while...proved to Mr. Moo that I would show up! That by itself was worth the trip!

We'll put something together for a Fayetteville road trip at one of the local establishments and then get the word out to y'all, youz guys, and you'uns.

Thanks for a great evening and glad to put some faces with the names on the site. :tu


----------

